# Amazing Way to Carpet Fissidens



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...82384-one-way-attach-mini-fissidens-rock.html

Wow, I never knew you could ground the moss and still have it live!


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I have done this with terrestrial mosses in my garden, but mixed with buttermilk (not sure what the milk does, but thats how my dad always did it). Cant believe i never thought to do it in a tank


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Buttermilk is more or less fat free and quite acidic. Using it provides an acidic base for the moss and I would imagine a wee bit of fertilizer from the breakdown of the milk proteins. Most terrestrial mosses prefer conditions on the acidic side. It also makes it a bit sticky, so it will stay where you put it. This is particularly useful if you are trying to use it to start moss growing on the outside of a clay pot.

I'd love to try this, but where in heck will I find room ? Sigh.. I need a fish room. Short of turning my whole living room into a fish room, well, THAT's not gonna' happen. Not giving up the TV for another tank . Maybe I could try it on a really small scale to start with ?

I don't know what device to use to grind the moss. The gadget shown in the link appears to be an old manual meat grinder, which I don't have. It would pretty much crush the moss bits into a sort of paste,rather than chop them up. The paste would be fairly easy to smear onto rocks. Might be possible to simply chop it very finely instead, using a knife or even herb scissors. Possibly a food processor or blender, but you'd have to be very careful, and run it in super short bursts, 'cause I don't think you'd want to accidentally make a moss smoothie !


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice find Solarz, this is new to me too. I got to try this out one day.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous find, I am tempted to start this heh.


----------

